# QFA Life and Pension exams



## bego (2 Jan 2008)

I hoping for some information please.
Will the exams for QFA life and Pensions follow the same format as the polit papers provided by the Institute of Bankers.
This is my first time doing these exams (which start at the weekend) so looking for some info.


----------



## mcnage01 (2 Jan 2008)

The QFA 1 will follow the example exam papers, ie 80 multiple choice over 90 mins, wish mine was the same, 3 hrs written!


----------



## bego (3 Jan 2008)

Thanks for that mcnage01. Buts my mind at ease a little. Cheers


----------



## Laine (15 Jan 2008)

Ah the qfa-Pensions exam is wrecking my head at this oint. Its soooo hard. I wonder if anyone would have previous exsam papers. I have last years but would be really handy if I could get the exam for the year before.Any Ideas where I could look for it???


----------



## Perplexed (15 Jan 2008)

Hi Laine, Can you not get past papers on the LIA or Institute of Bankers sites ? It's hard to go back further as the exam changed from 4 modules to 6 modules. It was 4 modules when I did it so I'm afraid even though I do have past papers they're slightly different. Good luck with the exam.


----------



## Laine (15 Jan 2008)

yeah i tried it that way bbut had no luck...tks anyway...


----------



## aoife000 (18 Jan 2008)

as far as i know the institute does not release past exam papers


----------



## infodaz (9 Feb 2008)

does anyone have the study booklet for the exams.   I want to sit the exams prob two at a time starting in May but they won't send the info for all the modules, only ones I am willing to pay for now.  But if you pay now you have to indicate the date in which you will be available to sit the exam.  I would be willing to pay for them??


----------



## aoife000 (11 Feb 2008)

infodaz said:


> I want to sit the exams prob two at a time starting in May


 
best of luck


----------

